# Fender Stripes



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Thinking about geting these for my yellow goat either in black, silver or lite carbon fiber.The Grand Am they use here is a poor example. 
http://www.grafxwerks.com/products/detail.php?id=GTOX1-1105
Here is a pic of a yellow GTO(not mine)

http://photos.imageevent.com/sbmotorsports/wheelsofadventure/pictures digicam 310.jpg

Anyone out there have photoshop skills can maybee stripe this thing up fore me? Might make my choice a little easier.
Thanks!:cool


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Sorry, but I don't like those.
I wouldn't get them.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Not my thing, either. That said, they remind me of the factory stripes from the Corvette Grand Sport plus the 1971 Plymouth Road Runner and GTX.

The best stripe package, by far, are the stereo stripes Holden is putting on the special edition Monaros. Those work really well -- especially with the '05 hood with the scoops.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Not my thing, either. That said, they remind me of the factory stripes from the Corvette Grand Sport plus the 1971 Plymouth Road Runner and GTX.
> 
> The best stripe package, by far, are the stereo stripes Holden is putting on the special edition Monaros. Those work really well -- especially with the '05 hood with the scoops.


Any pics of those?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Groucho posted a pic on here last month -- but I can't find it. Sorry.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Not my thing, either. That said, they remind me of the factory stripes from the Corvette Grand Sport plus the 1971 Plymouth Road Runner and GTX.


:agree


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I wouldn't do it...to me it looks cheap.


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Light/Dark grey would looks nice with yellow! Reminds me of 1996 Corvette Grand Sport...think it was blue with white strips?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Something just not right with those stripes; can't put my finger on it.

Ultimately, it's your car and your choice.

IMHO, with the '05 and '06 hoods the wide stripes that pick up the raised surface of the Ram Air would maybe look good. Some of the older Chevelles, 1970 vintage had those. 

Again, it would be nice to see one before buying the kit (if it existed)


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Gran sport stripes should only be on C5's and F-bodies. Get something original if you're going to do it at all.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Gran Sport stripes don't belong on C5s or F-Bodies. They do, however, belong on '96 (C4) Corvette Gran Sports (Blue Body, White Racing Stripes, Red Fender Stripes). I definitely wouldn't put them on a GTO unless MAYBE you had Impulse Blue and did it in red along w/ the white racing stripes... even then it would probably look a little rice.


----------

